# DIY: Adding pushbutton start/stop



## 16Vpassat (Nov 13, 2001)

I have a 2012 Routan SEL (not premium) and noticed that every time I went to start it, the dash had a message to press the brake and the start button. I didn't have a start button but my doors will unlock with the key fob in my pocket and when my hand touches the door handle. I have always used the key to start the vehicle. I decided to try to start the vehicle without the key - I put my foot on the brake and pushed my finger into the key switch, and the truck started! I looked up the Dodge Grand Caravans parts diagram and found the push button start/stop switch. Part number 1-1VK391X9AA. It was $22.90 at the Dodge dealership. I popped the push button into the key switch and the vehicle started with the key fob in my pocket! Nice OEM solution. Looks like this is the same switch used in Jeeps and the Chrysler Town and Country.

It is amazing how different I feel about this vehicle now that it has this feature. It was worth the $23.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Neat!! Does anyone know if this fits other years, like my 2009 SEL. I'll check myself after the Holidays.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all Routaners and everyone!


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

I'm going to venture a guess of "No". You'd need an RFID key and receiver for starters (pun intended ).


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> I'm going to venture a guess of "No". You'd need an RFID key and receiver for starters (pun intended ).


Pretty sure all the keys are rfid based. Once the keys are programmed they can't be programmed to a different van.


This is probably not a doable upgrade on an older van.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

58kafer said:


> Pretty sure all the keys are rfid based. Once the keys are programmed they can't be programmed to a different van.


 :facepalm: Brain-fart! Yeah, you're right Kafer, they are RFID, don't know what I was drinkin' when I wrote that!

However, I still don't think it will work since the "older" vans need to have the key turned like a traditional one to start the engine. I would think to make it push-button the ignition switch (key holder) would need to be altered more than just a button pusher to fit in the key hole.


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

So my 2012 SEL also says in the dash display each time I get into the vehicle to "put foot on brake and push button to start" but I have no button. I used my finger to push the innards of the keyhole and even twisted a little and it still would not start. I mentioned/showed this to my local dealership during a previous service visit and they were super helpful/eager to help me figure this out. They originally thought it was just installing the button (which didn't work) and have now tried different programming for a combined 3 hours or so on 2 more occasions without getting the button to work. 

They have not given up and have had me schedule an appt. in 2 weeks to leave the vehicle with them for as long as needed (I will be in a loner Tiguan) until they figure it out. They also said that VW of A does have 1 other documented case of a Routan SEL which is having this same issue right now. I will update this post with the results in a couple weeks...


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*the "key" to it all*

I think you need remote start to make this push button feature work. Do any of you have remote start and it did not start the car by pushing the button?


----------



## 16Vpassat (Nov 13, 2001)

My vehicle does have remote start, but I thought all of the SEL's did. No need to turn the key holder to start. Just put your foot on the brake and hold your finger down for 2 secs in the key slot to start the vehicle.


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

I do have remote start. I don't know if I ever held my finger in there for 2 full seconds. I will try

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Got my button.*

So I tried holding my finger down for 2 seconds and just got the damaged key error message. But after a trip to the dealership...It Works! They had my vehicle for basically 3 whole days (first thing Tuesday morning to after 5pm last night). I needed to go drop off the second key on Wednesday for them to eliminate a key error or damaged key. They had to replace the access module and then reprogram everything to get it to work. All done under warranty, at no charge. I am pretty excited about the whole thing and want to give a big shout out to Russel VW in Catonsville MD for sticking with it!


----------



## 16Vpassat (Nov 13, 2001)

Very cool! Glad to see they were able to get it working for you


----------

